# Goodbye Bunny



## edwinf8936 (May 26, 2008)

Today Bunny passed away in my lap. I am guessing it was her heart from how it happened. She had bad back rear legs and could note get around much. I hand fed her every night. She would not eat muchlast night or anything this morning. I was still surprised it happened today. I was going to give her critical. 

She wiill be missed, she was my little girl,my lap rabbit.

:bigtears:

Ed


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (May 26, 2008)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## myheart (May 27, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. It must be extra difficult for you losing a special needs bunny andto not tohave your routine of caring for your patient. 

Binky free little one :bunnyangel:now that your back legs work without pain...

myheart


----------



## Spring (May 27, 2008)

Aww, I'm so sorry .

My thoughts are with you, binky free Bunny..


----------



## Phinnsmommy (May 27, 2008)

I'm so soo sorry 

Binky Free little one :rainbow:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 27, 2008)

Oh no  I'm so sorry.

RIP little Bunny.


----------



## cheryl (May 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry that you lost Bunny 

Sleep peacefully little one

~Cheryl


----------



## Michaela (May 27, 2008)

Oh Ed, I am truly sorry, I know how hard it is. :sad:

Binky free Bunny.. :rainbow:


----------



## tort (May 27, 2008)

Prayers from our house to yours.


----------



## Coco0457 (May 27, 2008)

I am sooo sorry for your loss, Ed :cry4:

I'm sure you had a very close bond with Bunny, and now she is gone... She should be waiting on the Rainbow Bridge for you!!! I had a special needs bunny also. I lost her eight years ago. I hope you get some comfort by that she has passed in your lap, and you were with her, when it happened.

Goodbye Bunny, your daddy misses you!!!

ink iris:


----------



## edwinf8936 (May 27, 2008)

Her picture when she had good legs.

ed


----------



## LuvaBun (May 27, 2008)

Oh Ed, I am so sorry about Bunny - such a pretty rabbit!

God Bless, Bunny. You can binky as much as you like now.

Jan


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 27, 2008)

Our sincerest sympathies; she sounds like she was a wonderful friend :angelandbunny:She could not have had a more considerate pal than you


----------



## juliew19673 (May 27, 2008)

How very, very sad - am so glad though that you were there with her to send her off (cute bun that she was).. I'm really sorry for your loss of Bunny..


----------



## Marietta (May 29, 2008)

My condolences, I know this hurts a lot, especially since she was a special needs bun, and one gets more attached... But she had the greatest care and it was very important that she wasn't alone when she passed. Now she'll be free to run as much as she wants. :rose:

Marietta


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 29, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------

